# 3 in one



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Good day

This is my router table/doweling machine/motiser.

Precise height adjustment is done with other "patent" and micrometer.

Fence adjustment is done with spacial plate and micrometer.

Regards
niki


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Did we miss a photo somewhere?


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Ooops, sorry, here it is.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Ok, where does the mouse get caught? An interesting design.


----------



## simplenik (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Mike

Now that you mentioned it, yes it looks like a mice trap, but it does everything for me.
The conversion from doweler/morticer to router function takes a minute.


----------



## Warren (Sep 24, 2004)

Cool!!! This is why I like to drop in now and then. The ingenuity is sometimes awe inspiring.


----------

